# Obama Worst Modern-Day President



## Davey Jones (Jul 2, 2014)

This is really bad.I dont hate this guy but imaging how he must feels reading all this.
*POLL: Obama Worst Modern-Day President*

President Barack Obama is the worst president since World War II, according to a plurality of voters in a new poll published Wednesday.

The Quinnipiac University survey found 33% of American voters named Obama as the worst while 28% named his predecessor, George W. Bush.

"Over the span of 69 years of American history and 12 presidencies, President Barack Obama finds himself with President George W. Bush at the bottom of the popularity barrel," Tim Malloy, assistant director of the Quinnipiac University Poll, said in a statement.

Richard Nixon, whose presidency ended in scandal, received only 13% of the vote and Jimmy Carter scored 8%. None of the remaining eight presidents received more than 3%.

Asked about the 2012 presidential race, 45% of respondents said the country would be better off if the Republican nominee, Mitt Romney, had won. Slightly less — 38% — said the country would be worse off under a President Romney.

"Would Mitt have been a better fit?" Malloy asked. "More voters in hindsight say yes."


----------



## marinaio (Jul 2, 2014)

He can't feel bad enough in my opinion.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm taking the 5th on this.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 2, 2014)

*​Yeah, because it was Obama who allowed 9/11 to happen on his watch, then in a futile gesture of response, needlessly got us mired in Iraq at the cost of over 5,000 American lives & nearly a trillion dollars... all while his VP's corporate cronies at Haliburton lined up like pigs at the trough & raked in the American taxpayers' money with both hands via those no-bid contracts.

And everything that's happened since Obama has been in office has been so much worse than that. *:yeahright:

The American public are such a fickle bunch.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 2, 2014)

Right on !!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 2, 2014)

I am not an Obama fan. Actually, I am a Republican.  But, having said that, you can take a survey and prove almost anything you want to prove.  It all depends on who you ask. If you want to prove that Americans think Obama is the worst president, you ask 100 Republicans. You give them a list:

Who is the worst president in modern history?

1- Bush II

2- Reagan

3-  Bush I

4- Obama

Guess who they pick?  That's a bit simplified but most surveys are skewed to get the results the surveyor want.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 2, 2014)

I think you're right.

If you want to see accurate polling, go to Nate Silver's website FiveThirtyEight.com.

The guy acheives phenomenal accuracy by using the cumulative results from all the other polls then making allowances for certain factors.

http://fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

MrJim said:


> *​Yeah, because it was Obama who allowed 9/11 to happen on his watch, then in a futile gesture of response, needlessly got us mired in Iraq at the cost of over 5,000 American lives & nearly a trillion dollars... all while his VP's corporate cronies at Haliburton lined up like pigs at the trough & raked in the American taxpayers' money with both hands via those no-bid contracts.
> 
> And everything that's happened since Obama has been in office has been so much worse than that. *:yeahright:
> 
> The American public are such a fickle bunch.



I don't agree with you....but I think you have confused  the Presidents.  George W Bush was President when we were attacked on 9/22/2001.  I don't think it would have played out any differently if Al Gore and Joe Lieberman had been in office.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

The green color is for sarcasm, as Mr.Jim explained to us in another thread.


----------



## marinaio (Jul 2, 2014)

Those as arrogant as he is don't believe negative reviews since they are clearly smarter and better than the poll respondents.  In Obama's case the blame for his poor performance lies everywhere but in himself as is obvious in his constant whining and finger pointing. 

For the record, I don't hate anybody but I do have some folks I intensely distrust, dislike and consider a serious detriment to civilization.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 2, 2014)

Care to swap leaders? 
We'll take Obama and give you Abbott, plus compensation. lease:


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Dame Warrigal, As they say, "We all must bare our own crosses". And no, I wouldn't have the faintest idea of who said it.:wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not surprised that the sitting President was given a bad review, especially with everything going on now.  Much of it is remains of the Bush administration that was left as a present, like Iraq, economy, immigration, etc.  Wonder what the Quinnipiac survey was on Congress?


----------



## MrJim (Jul 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not surprised that the sitting President was given a bad review, especially with everything going on now.  Much of it is remains of the Bush administration that was left as a present, like Iraq, economy, immigration, etc.  Wonder what the Quinnipiac survey was on Congress?



Thank you.

Funny how the right messes it's drawers about what a bad job Obama has done while ignoring the fact that he inherited one of the biggest screw-ups of any POTUS in history from those half-witted clowns that preceded him.


----------



## Lon (Jul 2, 2014)

Who cares how he feels? He wanted the job and was totally unprepared .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Funny how the right messes it's drawers about what a bad job Obama has done while ignoring the fact that he inherited one of the biggest screw-ups of any POTUS in history from those half-witted clowns that preceded him.



Here's a quick review for those with memory issues, although this listing is not all inclusive...



> Today, President Obama and all four living ex-presidents will be present at the inauguration of the $500 million George W. Bush Presidential Library at Southern Methodist University in Dallas, Texas. No matter what he does, President Bush will certainly go down in history as the president that nearly destroyed America and her standing as the leader of the free world.
> 
> While George vacationed at his Texas ranch, it was Vice President Dick Cheney that took control of our country and nearly ran it into the ground. When President Obama assumed office, President Bush bequeath to him an economy that was shedding almost 800,000 jobs per month, a financial sector in a free-fall, and staggering federal, state and local deficits.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJim (Jul 2, 2014)

*^^^^^Hoorayyyyyyy!!!!!!  *:applause2::applause2::applause2::applause2:


----------



## MrJim (Jul 2, 2014)

Lon said:


> Who cares how he feels? He wanted the job and was totally unprepared .



Funny how they never say that about the *FIASCO* that was George W. Bush.

Biggest screw up in American history & out of the Obama haters....... nothing. Not a peep.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't love Obama or everything he's trying to do, but it's not reasonable to bash him repeatedly during his Presidency, without acknowledging that things were not wonderful under George W.  I wish they would put that much time and effort into being proactive and working on solutions to fixing America's problems, instead of exhausting themselves on repeated criticism of this President's every move.  Here's the "Benghazis" under the Bush administration that nobody seems to talk about...



> [With the publishing of _The New York Times_ report about the attack on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi more than a year ago, as well as the ongoing “scandal” surrounding the Obama administration’s response, I thought I’d repost the following list of 13 attacks on U.S. embassies and consulates during the Bush years.
> 
> 
> *1) January 22, 2002. Calcutta, India.* Gunmen associated with Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami attack the U.S. Consulate. Five people are killed.
> ...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2014)

It's driving the Republicans nuts that Obama has turned out to be one of our best Presidents, a decent, honorable man with no dirty laundry in his personal life, and a commitment to his ideals, which has never wavered. Even his wife turned out to be one of our best First Ladies. He inherited the worst mess in our nation's history from his predecessor, improved things as best he could, and has to deal with the snarling hatred and, let's face it, racism, coming from the far right that has interfered with everything he has tried to do. How many of us could deal with that and keep our dignity as well as he has? And it must have just about killed them that he got Bin Laden!

OK, I understand that the Republicans are not happy that the other side won. And he didn't even have to steal the election, as Dubya did, he won it twice, fair and square. But this is the first time in my long life that I have ever seen the primary purpose of a political party being interference with absolutely every initiative a President takes, simply because they hate him. They are doing their best to make sure that he "fails," no matter what he tries to do. A sad state of affairs.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunny said:


> It's driving the Republicans nuts that Obama has turned out to be one of our best Presidents, a decent, honorable man with no dirty laundry in his personal life, and a commitment to his ideals, which has never wavered. Even his wife turned out to be one of our best First Ladies. He inherited the worst mess in our nation's history from his predecessor, improved things as best he could, and has to deal with the snarling hatred and, let's face it, racism, coming from the far right that has interfered with everything he has tried to do. How many of us could deal with that and keep our dignity as well as he has? And it must have just about killed them that he got Bin Laden!
> 
> OK, I understand that the Republicans are not happy that the other side won. And he didn't even have to steal the election, as Dubya did, he won it twice, fair and square. But this is the first time in my long life that I have ever seen the primary purpose of a political party being interference with absolutely every initiative a President takes, simply because they hate him. They are doing their best to make sure that he "fails," no matter what he tries to do. A sad state of affairs.




Absolutely right on!!  

The economical reports that just came out just add to this.   The GOP are anti-women, anti-immigrants, anti-jobs, anti-min. wage, anti-environment, anti-climate change etc.  President Obama has a long list of accomplishments inspite of the obstruction......but.....but.......he is 'still black'.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 3, 2014)

Obama is the perfect storm


----------



## Justme (Jul 3, 2014)

I think Obama is the best US President in modern times. He is certainly a million light years better than the idiot Bush, who made the US look so stupid!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not surprised that the sitting President was given a bad review, especially with everything going on now.  Much of it is remains of the Bush administration that was left as a present, like Iraq, economy, immigration, etc.  Wonder what the Quinnipiac survey was on Congress?



The hell with Congress it the President that keeps sending troop over there to be killed.

 We can stop saying "Its all Bushs fault" now,Obama has been in the White House long enough to make the correct decisions instead of patting himself on the back and reminding us constantly when a big named terrorist  is captured or killed like Saddam. 
Its about time forPresidents (present and future) to stop killing our troops,*uselessly*, while thinking about what to do next. 
If you're going to go to a foreign country to kill terrorists,then do the job FAST,get the hell outta there and bring the troops home where they belong.  1 year should do it with all the firepower/intelligent we have ,not 10 friggin years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2014)

> But this is the first time in my long life that I have ever seen the primary purpose of a political party being interference with absolutely every initiative a President takes, simply because they hate him. They are doing their best to make sure that he "fails," no matter what he tries to do. A sad state of affairs.


This same tactic was rolled out to destroy our first female Prime Minister and it succeeded (with a little help from her own side). There was no thought for the national interest, just a determined grab for power. Now in power, all focus is on wiping out any gains made by the previous government. Our current government has no moral principles at all. 

We are on the verge of handing some Tamil asylum seekers over to the country from which they have fled.  163 men, women and children who have been two weeks at sea on a small boat have been intercepted by our coast guard/navy and without any reasonable due process are about to be transferred to a Sri Lankan navy vessel to be returned to Sri Lanka. Pardon me if the details are sketchy, but our Immigration Minister refuses to even acknowledge that there are any ships attempting to make it to Australia. We get our news from unofficial sources at the moment. If the reports are correct, Australia is acting in violation of international law and this is government policy. They claim it as a great success. I see it as our national shame.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...ea-as-clear-rights-breach-20140703-3bbi1.html


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunny said:


> It's driving the Republicans nuts that Obama has turned out to be one of our best Presidents, a decent, honorable man with no dirty laundry in his personal life, and a commitment to his ideals, which has never wavered. Even his wife turned out to be one of our best First Ladies. He inherited the worst mess in our nation's history from his predecessor, improved things as best he could, and has to deal with the snarling hatred and, let's face it, racism, coming from the far right that has interfered with everything he has tried to do. How many of us could deal with that and keep our dignity as well as he has? And it must have just about killed them that he got Bin Laden!
> 
> OK, I understand that the Republicans are not happy that the other side won. And he didn't even have to steal the election, as Dubya did, he won it twice, fair and square. But this is the first time in my long life that I have ever seen the primary purpose of a political party being interference with absolutely every initiative a President takes, simply because they hate him. They are doing their best to make sure that he "fails," no matter what he tries to do. A sad state of affairs.



He fails but he can achieve greatness if he would stop sending our troops to foreign countries to get killed over and over and in the same country over and over again. He's the Commander-in-Chief isnt he?

Racism,ya its there and it will be there no matter who is President,Romney is with the Morman religion isnt he?
Gee think about that ,President Romney ,the American voters and media would have had a ball with that name "Morman"if Romney had won.  Wasnt Saddam a Morman?


----------



## kcvet (Jul 3, 2014)

from Reuters

*U.S. poll: more voters see Obama as worst president in modern times*


(Reuters) - Two years into President Barack Obama's second term, more voters say they are dissatisfied with his administration's handling of everything from the economy to foreign policy, giving him the worst marks of any modern U.S. president, a poll on Wednesday said.

link


----------



## kcvet (Jul 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> He fails but he can achieve greatness if he would stop sending our troops to foreign countries to get killed over and over and in the same country over and over again. He's the Commander-in-Chief isnt he?
> 
> Racism,ya its there and it will be there no matter who is President,Romney is with the Morman religion isnt he?
> Gee think about that ,President Romney ,the American voters and media would have had a ball with that name "Morman"if Romney had won.  Wasnt Saddam a Morman?



by his own admission he knows nothing about foreign policy. the reason he picked Biden. who was thrown under the bus. so who makes the call for him now??

CNC??? no


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 3, 2014)

kcvet said:


> by his own admission he knows nothing about foreign policy. the reason he picked Biden. who was thrown under the bus. so who makes the call for him now??
> 
> CNC??? no



Im guessing Michelle Obama.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 3, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Funny how they never say that about the *FIASCO* that was George W. Bush.
> 
> Biggest screw up in American history & out of the Obama haters....... nothing. Not a peep.



PSSST..You're not going to get any "quotes",They are no "Obama Haters"here just folks that are peed off with him,any one that HATES the POTUS is not an American citizen.IMO
If you hated Bush so much for 8 years then why didnt you just leave this country?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Its about time forPresidents (present and future) to stop killing our troops,*uselessly*, while thinking about what to do next.
> If you're going to go to a foreign country to kill terrorists,then do the job FAST,get the hell outta there and bring the troops home where they belong.  1 year should do it with all the firepower/intelligent we have ,not 10 friggin years.



I absolutely agree, and don't think that we should have ever been in Iraq really.  So present and future presidents should definitely stop killing our troops in these senseless wars.  However, when an unnecessary war is started by a president, like the Iraq War, it's obviously not that easy for the next man in charge to get out a broom and shovel and clean up the mess, there are too many factors involved.


----------



## marinaio (Jul 3, 2014)

Based on the definition below I'd say Obama is quite successful in achieving his goal of "fundamentally changing America":

*Ah never mind, I doubt most on this thread would get it!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2014)

marinaio said:


> Based on the definition below I'd say Obama is quite successful in achieving his goal of "fundamentally changing America":
> 
> *Ah never mind, I doubt most on this thread would get it!*



I know what you mean, but realistically America has been changing all along, before Obama took office.  As much as some of us would like things to be different, this country will never be the way it was when we were kids.  There has been a lot of immigration from other countries, and frankly, I have less of an issue with Mexicans coming across the border, than those from some other countries. If our border was flooded with Canadians coming across, I doubt many would object.   I've worked alongside many legal Mexicans who are proud to be Americans.  I don't like what is happening now with people from all over the world at our doorstep, bringing diseases, and draining our system financially.

Obama has created the Affordable Care Act, and personally I have no problem with it.  I've always worked full time, paid my taxes and have always had health insurance.   Since I've retired, the costs of healthcare has risen dramatically, and my monthly premiums have risen each year in ridiculous amounts.  The middle class citizen in America has been raked over the coals, and their retirement savings milked dry.  With Obamacare, at least the costs have lowered considerably, and people don't have to worry about pre-existing conditions, etc.  It may not have been the perfect answer, but something had to be done, and I didn't see any reasonable plans being presented from the other side of the aisle.

What I am completely against, is the gun control agenda.  I resent the fact that the government is using shootings by those who are mentally disturbed and under the influence of prescription medications, to further their agenda on removing our gun rights.  They should be focusing on the gangs and criminals, not the law-abiding US citizen.


----------



## drifter (Jul 3, 2014)

*Who Caused This*

A large block of the old south live under the poverty level. Who caused this? Bush or Obama? Or both. Drive through many neighborhoods and these once middle class areas look like third world countries.  Or was it our fair trade policies? I'm just curious, that's all.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 3, 2014)

*CENSUS BUREAU: POVERTY AT RECORD LEVELS UNDER OBAMA*

*A Census Bureau report on Wednesday revealed nearly 46.2 million people (one out of six Americans) live in poverty in President Barack Obama's economy. Yet, the Obama administration touted the the country's horrific poverty figures and attempted to spin the statistics in its favor.*


link

Bush's fault right?? yeah right


----------



## kcvet (Jul 3, 2014)

Obamacare. runnin' like a pig on stilts







did she call young people stupid??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH_LvV5Cm_w

she admitted her husband was elected by knuckleheads









?


----------



## MrJim (Jul 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> He fails but he can achieve greatness if he would stop sending our troops to foreign countries to get killed over and over and in the same country over and over again. He's the Commander-in-Chief isnt he?
> 
> Racism,ya its there and it will be there no matter who is President,Romney is with the Morman religion isnt he?
> Gee think about that ,President Romney ,the American voters and media would have had a ball with that name "Morman"if Romney had won.  Wasnt Saddam a Morman?



Uh, excuse me, but the name of the *IDIOT* who *NEEDLESSLY* sent *5,000 Americans* to their *DEATHS* & thousands more to be maimed for life, is spelled... 

*B... U... S... H*.

the name of the *SANE, SOBER INTELLIGENT POTUS* who *GOT US OUT OF THERE* is spelled... 

*O... B... A... M... A.

*Get it????

  :beatdeadhorse:

Just because it wasn't feasible to get us out of there overnight or in a week or two, is no reason to hammer on Obama & try to blame the entire giant snafu on him.

And BTW.... if *Mitt-wit Romney* were in charge, he would probably still have is over there with our troops still getting killed & all the righties who are crying phony crocodile tears about Obama not getting us out of there fast enough or for sending advisors back, would be cheering him on for it.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 3, 2014)

marinaio said:


> Based on the definition below I'd say Obama is quite successful in achieving his goal of "fundamentally changing America":
> 
> *Ah never mind, I doubt most on this thread would get it!*



What's there to get?

Just more paranoid rightwing fantasy.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 3, 2014)

kcvet said:


> ​



^ Looks like another snot nosed little *KNUCKLEHEAD* who's probably parroting his father & who could probably use a good hard boot to his rear end. :rofl:

And BTW, Mrs Obama was obviously being facetious, but typical of conservatives, the above little *KNUCKLEHEAD *has no sense of humor.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> PSSST..You're not going to get any "quotes",They are no "Obama Haters"here just folks that are peed off with him,any one that HATES the POTUS is not an American citizen.IMO
> If you hated Bush so much for 8 years then why didnt you just leave this country?



Baloney. 

The right can claim all day long that they don't hate Obama & that they aren't bigots, but the truth is obvious.

So why didn't you all leave after 2008?

And why wasn't the right "peed off" with Bush for wasting a trillion dollars & 5,000 young American lives in Iraq???

Not one peep about that out of any single one on the right, but when Obama bailed out GM & tried to institute a decent health care plan, based on a *CONSERVATIVE IDEA, *you'd have thought he declared martial law, repealed the Bill of Rights & changed the name of the USA to the USSR.

Sheesh!!!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 4, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Baloney.
> 
> The right can claim all day long that they don't hate Obama & that they aren't bigots, but the truth is obvious.
> 
> ...




LOL.....fresh air indeed!!!  Big thumbs up!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 4, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Baloney.
> 
> 
> So why didn't you all leave after 2008?* Why should I leave?  The   people voted for Obama and I didnt so whoever is in the WhiteHouse is what I get. Like Obama or not (my rights) ,HE is the current President and I have to live with it.
> ...


----------



## Misty (Jul 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know what you mean, but realistically America has been changing all along, before Obama took office. As much as some of us would like things to be different, this country will never be the way it was when we were kids. There has been a lot of immigration from other countries, and frankly, I have less of an issue with Mexicans coming across the border, than those from some other countries. If our border was flooded with Canadians coming across, I doubt many would object. I've worked alongside many legal Mexicans who are proud to be Americans. I don't like what is happening now with people from all over the world at our doorstep, bringing diseases, and draining our system financially.
> 
> Obama has created the Affordable Care Act, and personally I have no problem with it. I've always worked full time, paid my taxes and have always had health insurance. Since I've retired, the costs of healthcare has risen dramatically, and my monthly premiums have risen each year in ridiculous amounts. The middle class citizen in America has been raked over the coals, and their retirement savings milked dry. With Obamacare, at least the costs have lowered considerably, and people don't have to worry about pre-existing conditions, etc. It may not have been the perfect answer, but something had to be done, and I didn't see any reasonable plans being presented from the other side of the aisle.
> 
> What I am completely against, is the gun control agenda. I resent the fact that the government is using shootings by those who are mentally disturbed and under the influence of prescription medications, to further their agenda on removing our gun rights. They should be focusing on the gangs and criminals, not the law-abiding US citizen.



I wouldn't object to any immigrants that cared enough to be citizens here, that go through the steps to become legal citizens, SeaBreeze. I would welcome them.  They loved our country enough to go through the legal steps, and it must be very upsetting for them to see illegal immigrants being granted amnesty without going through the same steps.


----------



## Sid (Jul 4, 2014)

If only I could come up with the words to tell you all how stupid this type of arguement looks, with out looking stupid myself, I would. Just a bunch of parrots echoing and repeating so called facts and figures over and over while accusing the other side of hatred while overlooking your own hatred.
   I have thought for some time that "leaders" were trying to stir things up and lead us off track. It seems to me we have living proof it is working.


----------

